# New guy



## Bob E (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi! Just here to get some thoughts from others that have similar situations.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Hi and welcome.how can we help?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

We'll be here for you.


----------

